# Thinking about this horse... feedback appreciated.



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

I wasn't sure whether to post this here or on the gaited thread, but since I'll be using him on the trail...(and I hang out here more...) Tell me what you think?

He is 12 years old, TWH, supposedly dead broke and a confidence builder.
His favorite gait is a walk, but he does gait and he has a rolling canter. Sounds like just what my old bones need. 15hh. 

&*^%$ videos won't work....

see link posted below...


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Videos aren't available, Hag. Do you have any still pictures of him?


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

Well rats!


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

Try this???


Dead Broke Flashy Confidence Building Geling!

I'm just wondering a little bit about the head-up stance.... If all works out, we'll be going to try him out next week Saturday.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

The ad sounds nice. I would call them and then go take a look.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I hate that parked out stance they put Morgans and Walkers into. 

I don't see anything that would make me think RUN!, but he does look to have a rather upright shoulder. I don't know how that will affect how he feels under saddle, since I'm not familiar with gaited breeds.

Looks like a nice enough horse, and if he's everything they say, he's well worth going to see.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

The parked out stance may be nice for old folks like me. It is like training them to turn the ground into a mounting block. I had one that would park out like that when I was a kid. It had no effect on her except making it easy to mount.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

The way the Walkers and Morgan people use it is for show and photos, not for mounting.

I use a mounting block, and have a trail stool if I need to dismount when I'm out hacking. Sure saves a lot of time looking for a downed tree or stump. :wink:


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

I spoke with her, and we are planning on going next week Saturday to try him out. I'm also not a fan of the parked out stance, but it does make it easier to mount. 

Dead broke, confidence builders are not exactly glutting the market. It would be easier to find a quarter horse, but I'm used to gaited and so many people end up looking for one as they age, that since I'm already aged (like a great cheese or a fine wine...LOL) switching to WTC at this point seems a little pointless. So, I'm looking for dead broke, quiet GAITED horses...... Something to bridge the gap between now and the nursing home! LOLOL

ETA: Where we ride there is ALWAYS a downed tree or stump...or I've been known to put them in a ditch and mount from the bank. I routinely use the tailgate of the truck for mounting. People look at me a little oddly, but when you're a white haired old lady, you can generally get away with anything. <grin> If push comes to shove, DH has been known to hoist my rear....


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I've never had a gaited, so although I think you and I are pretty close geezer-age wise, they're just not something I've ever considered.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I rode them when I was young. They are starting to look nicer as my bones start to creak. I am not old today. Tomorrow is my birthday. Then I will be old...............


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

Speed, I'd be willing to bet you money that if you ride one, you'd own one. They are becoming popular out West as people discover you can use them on cattle. Cowboys used to treasure their horses (quarter, paint and apps) that did an Indian Shuffle....now they have found out that TWH's can drag and push cows just like quarter horses. Just gotta find the old style TWH...they're more solid and substantial. Just like with the Morgans, people are breeding finer boned, "racier" looking types for show. The older lines are better "using" horses. But that's just my opinion. I've been known (often) to be wrong! LOL Who woulda thunk it????


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

Celeste said:


> I rode them when I was young. They are starting to look nicer as my bones start to creak. I am not old today. Tomorrow is my birthday. Then I will be old...............


Happy Birthday in Advance, Celeste. Just beware of that TMB syndrome. It will catch up with you no matter how you try to avoid it. :lol:


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I'll be honest Hag, I don't like their heads. If I could find one that didn't have such a clunky looking head and pig eyes, I might be tempted. 

I know that pretty is as pretty does and you don't ride the head, but it's hard for me to look past something I find unattractive.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

HagonNag said:


> Happy Birthday in Advance, Celeste. Just beware of that TMB syndrome. It will catch up with you no matter how you try to avoid it. :lol:


TMB???? 

Oh and speed, the head may be horrible to us Arab folks, but my vision is rapidly going down hill anyway.............


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Celeste said:


> Oh and speed, the head may be horrible to us Arab folks, but my vision is rapidly going down hill anyway.............


:rofl: :rofl:

Maybe that's what I need to do; just stop using my corrective lenses. 

Part of the reason I was so readily agreeable to taking JJ is because of his pretty head and big, soft eyes. The rest of him is nice too, but those two things really sealed the deal for me. I never knew I was so shallow when it came to horses, because I don't base my attraction to human males on their looks. :wink:


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

I've always been a sucker for big, soft, eyes and I've found them in gaited horses. I do have to admit their heads are HUGE... but as long as the eyes are big and soft and dark (PLEASE NO blue eyes...they creep me out!), the head is fine. My SSH actually had huge, sleepy eyes... Of course sleeping and eating were two of his favorite pastimes! LOL

TMB= Too Many Birthdays. It's something you suffer from until you STOP having birthdays. Then you don't suffer at all....you're just D.E.A.D!

SMB = Short Body Syndrome. As you age it gets shorter. I used to tell people I was fluffy...Now I'm just undertall. If I was as tall as my husband (almost 6'4") I would NOT have a weight problem. I KNOW I'm supposed to be beyond this, but I blame it on my parents. If THEY had been taller.....I might be able to eat that birthday cake!!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

HagonNag said:


> PLEASE NO blue eyes...they creep me out!


Me too! They give me the heebie jeebies! Don't know why people think they're sooo wonderful. :-x


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Jet sounds like a wonderful horse! A little tall for us shorter folks, but the parking out helps. I think he is quite attractive & his tempermant sounds wonderful. Maybe you will have a short search.


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

I did manage to get videos of him up on the gaited horse thread.... Take a look?

Cacow...Big was 14.2 hands and I figured 2 inches wouldn't kill me. Bigger will be better, I hope. I don't need anymore pony attitude!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

He is a pretty boy!!!! Calm and level headed is good. After my butt busting, I DO NOT WANT TO GO THERE AGAIN so calm and level headed is a good deal. I am 5' 5" but I have short legs so I mostly mount on a mounting block or tree or whatever is handy. Biscuit is right at 15.1 and I wish he was 14.3 HH. LOL 2" makes a difference sometimes so my limit when I bought him was 15.1. I can mount from the ground but with my cranky knee I generally mount on something!!

Hhahaha...hope he works out for you and you are back riding before you know it. I am going to check out the video you posted.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

HagonNag said:


> people end up looking for one as they age, that since I'm already aged (like a great cheese or a fine wine...LOL)
> 
> The older the violin, the sweeter the music....
> 
> ...


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Happy Birthday Tomorrow, Celeste!!!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

A friend of mine in the UK did endurance riding on an imported TW that gaited Me did great at the job. If he's quiet, rides comfortable and feels surefooted then well worth considering


----------



## thenrie (Sep 10, 2012)

As far as walkers go, that is a nice-looking one. I like that he's standing quietly in the water as well. Age is good, conformation looks good, from what I can see in the pics. I expect he has been lightly used. His rider (owner?) isn't a 500 lb gorilla. All that speaks well for him. Before you go to see him, I'd decide what my top-dollar was, because once you decide you like him, you're going to lose leverage on the negotiating table. Remember, they wouldn't be selling him if they didn't want to get rid of him. Look for hoof problems, leg problems, ask whether he's ever been injured or lame. Lift his hooves, mess with his ears, saddle him up, see if he's cinchy, etc. Is he lazy? How about unwilling? Obstinate? Happy? Ornery? A horse that age is sometimes difficult to retrain out of bad habits. Soft eyes are a good indicator of a good disposition.


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

I've always been a big fan of soft eyes. 

Saturday I had my lesson to determine if my brain was still sound. Jim wanted to make sure I wouldn't be dealing with PTSD after my wreck. It was a mixed victory. Yes, I climbed on and rode...but I was partly terrorized because the lesson horse was SO huge...15.3 (?) and my old horse that I had ridden for 7 years was only 14.2 I felt like I was riding a MOUNTAIN...and the ground was WAY far away. His stride was also a lot longer and the motion was different. 

It took me awhile to adjust. My instructor was just shocked that I was even riding. Believe me, I'm not taking any chances. "NO risks" is my middle name.
I'm looking forward to riding Jet on Saturday if he isn't sold by then. I'm really hoping he's as quiet as she claims, because walking is going to be my favorite gait for quite awhile. I imagine it will take me awhile to feel comfortable and safe on him. I'm looking forward to this.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Glad to hear you were able to get on & ride. Hope Saturday goes well!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Way to go Pat!!! Glad you got on again and yes 15.3 is a long way to the ground. My former horse was 15.3. Hope the horse is still available and he turns out to be a dream for you. I saw a nice TW for sale here in Texas but that is a LONG way for you.


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

Rats! He's sold.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Dang...


----------



## thenrie (Sep 10, 2012)

Not to worry. There's always another one that's just as good.


----------

